# Mẹo giúp ngăn ngừa bệnh cột sống cho bé khi đến trường - cặp chống gù Nhật Bản tarashi



## yenthanh (6/8/18)

Chỉ còn vài tháng nữa là tới mùa tựu trường, nhiều cha mẹ đã bắt đầu lựa chọn và chuẩn bị tìm mua những chiếc cặp sách chất lượng, phù hợp và an toàn cho con vì tình trạng trẻ em bị cong vẹo cột sống hiện nay đang ngày càng phổ biến do phải đeo những chiếc cặp quá nặng trong khi khung xương vẫn còn yếu ớt.

_




Tình trạng gù lưng của trẻ em Việt nam ngày càng tăng do đeo cặp sách nặng_​
Đến từ đất nước có nền giáo dục tiên tiến như Nhật Bản, những chiếc cặp chống gù lưng vừa chất lượng, vừa có thiết kế đặc biệt giúp giúp chống gù, đang trở thành xu hướng “hot” và được các bậc cha mẹ tìm mua rầm rộ cho con yêu của mình. Đây là chiếc cặp dây đeo hai vai, được thiết kế vuông vắn với tác dụng đặc biệt là“chống gù lưng”, giúp các bé mang nhiều sách vở mà không ảnh hưởng đến khung xương, giữ cột sống của trẻ trong giai đoạn phát triển luôn được thẳng. Và nếu là người hâm mộ các bộ truyện tranh nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản như Doreamon, Conan, thì chắc chắn bạn đã quá quen thuộc với hình ảnh những cô cậu học sinh tiểu học với chiếc cặp vuông vắn sau lưng.

_




Cặp chống gù lưng Nhật Bản giúp chống gù lưng hiệu quả cho bé_​
Là một trong những thiết kế lâu đời và rất thông minh của người Nhật, được thiết kế từ chất liệu da cao cấp giúp chống thấm nước cũng như kháng khuẩn tự nhiên. Phần lưng cặp được thiết kế đặc biệt, có tấm đệm mềm giúp trẻ chống gù lưng, cùng quai đeo 3D to bản có đệm giúp trẻ không bị xệ vai trong khi sử dụng cặp. Về cơ bản, một chiếc cặp chống gù lưng Nhật Bản cao 30 cm, chiều rộng 24 cm và dày 18 cm, gồm một ngăn chính được để đựng sách vở và hai ngăn nhỏ để đựng phụ kiện, dụng cụ học tập. Khi không chứa sách vở, trung bình mỗi chiếc randoseru nặng khoảng 990g.

_




Cặp chống gù lưng Nhật Bản - món quà tuyệt vời dành cho bé yêu trên đường tới trường_​


----------

